

Free implementation of Heroes of the Might and Magic II engine with source code - zeratul
http://sourceforge.net/projects/fheroes2/files/fheroes2/

======
malkia
There is also VCMI - Heroes 3 WOG recreated and Attal -
<http://sourceforge.net/projects/attal/>

Heroes is the game I own in most formats (even Gameboy, PS2, iPad, etc.)

I used to play it in the army, and we used to joke in the morning with how
many turns one gets to the kitchen. The tiles on the ground were hexagonal
like the one in heroes (we were playing 1, 2 then, and once I was out 3 came
out).

I still like V, played a bit of VI, but III, and Palm Heroes one are the one
playing lately...

Also Disciples II, and a bit of III (but it's buggy).

And Wesnoth (open source)

------
gildur
The antivirus system at the company I work found a virus (keylogger) in
fheroes2-20111117-win32-r2705.zip.

~~~
signalsignal
What is the keylogger's name?

------
zeratul
I suspected that there will be a sentiment for this game here ... one of many
reasons for me to become a hacker. Through games, their small imperfections,
I've started programming computers and get passionate about it. Nowadays with
game consoles, many kids will miss the joy of hex-editing binary files.

~~~
EponymousCoward
There've been unhexeditable game consoles since the 70s. Doesn't seem to have
impacted people's desire to hack thus far.

~~~
TeMPOraL
But now also PC games are unhexeditable, so you don't have anything left to
hexedit.

------
WadeF
I spent a large part of my childhood playing HOMM while not many of my other
friends ever really played the game. One of the most underrated games out
there IMHO.

------
ghotli
I spent a great deal of my childhood with this game. They don't make them like
that anymore really.

~~~
evmar
You likely were saying that rhetorically, but in this particular case, Heroes
of Might and Magic 5 was released pretty recently and is more or less the same
game.

------
aChrisSmith
This is interesting, but why is this on Hacker News?

~~~
koenigdavidmj
Please don't submit comments complaining that a submission is inappropriate
for the site. If you think something is spam or offtopic, flag it by going to
its page and clicking on the "flag" link. (Not all users will see this; there
is a karma threshold.) If you flag something, please don't also comment that
you did.

<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

